# Throwing my name in the hat,,, Looking for 2005



## Just 1 More (Nov 21, 2004)

My daughter and I are looking for a new lease for next season. The lease i'm on is nothing but a meat club, which I didn't realize until just recently. Nothing gets by these guys,,, seriously,,, nothing. If it's a deer it dies. Guys are killing for their friends, neighbors etc... 
We would like a place that has a good deer heard as well as turkeys. A club that has self imposed limits, and people who abide by them (not to mention the game laws). Some form of QDM with the possible exception for a youths first deer.
Needs to be within 6 hours of Tampa, Fl. or there abouts.
*I BOW HUNT ONLY* and my daughter shoots a 7mm-08. We sit together in a stand. We do not double team or split up and will only count as 1 limit. Heck, 1 or 2 deer a year will do us just fine (Winn-Dixie has more than enough beef). I am more than willing to do my share of the work and investment for food plots, camp sites, etc. and may even have a tractor w/2 row disc by then.
I have a small travel trailer and a generator but would like electric and water (but not necessasary). 
Heres hoping theres a good club out there that we will fit in to.


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 23, 2004)

Forgot to mention, I would like it to be WEST of I-75


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 23, 2004)

good luck, sorry to hear about your club. if you are interested in finding something in the panhandle of florida let me know. just think of the money you would save on licenses!!!. i might have a an opening next year on our 1800 acre club or could possibly hook you up with a 180 acre tract that is rarely hunted except by me a few times a year and two other people also a few times.

let me know and i'll see if we can work something out


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Swamprat, I appreciate the offer but, I hunt Georgia and pay the license fees because I am a Bow Hunter only and I hunt for the possibility of a 130 class (or better). I just don't feel that Florida (or Alabama for that matter) offers me the possibilities like Georgia does within a reasonable drive from home.
I have friends who hunt a lot in the Panhandle and get excited over 100 class bucks,, Yes they are very nice but after you have killed a few, well, it's just not for me. I have, and will, go seasons without killing a buck.. I just can't bring myself to kill the little ones just for the need to kill one.


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 24, 2004)

i am kinda offended about the meat hunter part. i to go seasons without taking a buck until it is a good one and will shoot does for the meat. in our area there is quite a few deer taken every year that are 120 class and better with weights from 180 to 200 lbs. we take the time to manage our land with plots and feeding programs, let the little bucks walk, and apply for extra doe tags so you don't have to shoot a buck for meat.


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 24, 2004)

Please don't be offended ,,, There was no intent to offend anyone... I edited that out and was in no way pointed at anyone. This is all about me and how I am and not what others do. I do not and will not ever say that one way is right or wrong for anyone other than myself.. So please accept my appologies for offending you and anyone else I may have offended.


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 24, 2004)

thanks stumpman, nothing wrong with people that meat hunt as long as it is within the rules and regs

i myself do not meat hunt but hunt for the pure enjoyment and the chance of shooting a wallhanger. that is what keeps me going


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 29, 2004)

I took about 5 years away from hunting after my divorce but now that my daughter has shown a big interest in hunting, it really got me back in to it... and who could ask fora better hunting partner than your own daughter


----------



## Walkie Takie (Dec 1, 2004)

*good time to be looking*

Don't know about the drive , but were in Washington co , outside of Sandersville  , and we  always lose someone every year ,   ,  we have 300 @  pines, hardwoods and creek and next year we will have some type of food plots     we share all stands  ( pin in type )    NO HOME STEADING   , big deer and lot's of turkeys    10 members total ,  and most of the time it's about 3 members at a time   ps   no drinking and we have 3 members from fla this year and hope they stay with us , memberships will be about 300.00 next year  
   p. m.  for more info   good luck  w/t


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 1, 2004)

Washington Co looks like about 7 1/2 hours...  :speechles


----------



## Walkie Takie (Dec 2, 2004)

*got your pm*

FRASIER67  /   P.M    about next year     w/t


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 5, 2004)

> FRASIER67 / P.M about next year w/t


  HUH?


----------



## gators1 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Qdm Club*

How About A Qdm Club In Laurens County.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm open to all possibilities... Tell me more


----------

